# Fluval Co2 Indicator HELP Please



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

is anyone using this? i am doing the yeast co2 with a 2 liter coke bottle and a 16 oz bottle as a bubble checker. i have the tubing running to my ehim surface extractor down the top of it to where its meet the output to the ehim canistor. i have a drop a second in the bubble counter.how long does it last til you have to change it? the first one i made lasted about 4 days which does not seem very long for a 2 liter. i read a 16oz bottle last about 5 to 6 days. any thoughts on that from peoples that are doing it? thanks for any help you can give. i bought the fluval indicator kit and installed it yesterday about 3 o clock and checked it a few hours later it was a light blue. this morning when i turned the light on it was a light green (not Dark) so i guess its a little low. how long does it take to level out? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess you are talking about a drop checker? A link to your product would help.

A drop checker MUST have 4dkh solution in place of any place the directions call for tank water. If you have softwater and use it the color will change very easily. If you have hard water, the opposite. The 4dkh solution, or water that is 4 degrees kh, makes sure you are getting the right indication.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

im talking about the indicator that goes in side the tank.its has it own solution which is blue and should turn green if you have enough co2.mine is a light green.i was trying to figure out how long it took to change colors.thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, we are talking the same thing - a drop checker. Does it have you put a few drops of a solution in and then fill to a certain level with tank water?


----------

